# Fuse panel diagram--Ford F-150



## Twenty five ought six

I need a fuse panel diagram/chart-- the fuses up under the dash.

'97 F-150

I have the Haynes manual, and the one for the old truck had a diagram, but this one doesn't.

No diagram in the cover.

I've done an internet search --figured this is the kind of thing that would pop right up, but no joy there.


----------



## win280

Worse case you could go get a fuse panel cover from the junk yard.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Is this what your looking for, is it a V6-4.2L ?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Is this what your looking for, is it a V6-4.2L ?




That's it --thanks a lot.

Yes, it's a V-6.

I thought a 351 was a gas hog -- I just didn't know.

I want my old 4.9L back.


----------

